# Celexa vs Cymbalta for anxiety



## anxioustocalm (Jun 21, 2012)

I know everyone responds on a different level, but I am trying to find what medicine is better for anxiety & will not cause the same response as Zoloft. I recently stopped Zoloft due to side effects that did not go away after nearly 4 weeks on it. I am considering Celexa or Cymbalta.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

CYMBALTA, stuff rocks. Celexa did nothing for me but insomnia, no effects.

BUT EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT


----------



## inittab (Jul 2, 2012)

I've taken both. Definitely would recommend Cymbalta over Celexa/Lexapro. Though for me it did more for depression than anxiety (though I didn't have any panic attacks while I was on it). Good luck!


----------



## anxioustocalm (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you both for your advice. I hope to find a med that will work well for my anxiety but will not make my tremors bad.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Cymbalta is better than citalopram for GAD - I've tried 'em both.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Flip a coin -- both are total crap.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Flip a coin -- both are total crap.


:roll


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Another supportive comment by Ultrashy! lol.


----------



## anxioustocalm (Jun 21, 2012)

lol I like the :roll

Ultrashy: Haven't I read multiple times on this site (and I promise I am not stalking you..lol) where you have said that you have not gotten any relief from SSRIs??

Zoloft did help to alleviate my depression and somewhat of my anxiety so I did see improvement. What I can't handle is how it makes my tremors worse. I already have a baseline tremor and this drug made it worse. :afr


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

He hasn't gotten any relief from any drug whatsoever, he seems to be the only that doesn't realize it's him and not the drugs that aren't working.

As if there are human beings that are immune to all drugs :roll


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Inshallah said:


> He hasn't gotten any relief from any drug whatsoever, he seems to be the only that doesn't realize it's him and not the drugs that aren't working.
> 
> As if there are human beings that are immune to all drugs :roll


He is the reason the drugs aren't working? So i guess his brain isn't allowing him to have the placebo effect because he has it set in his mind that he wants actual results without pretending they're helping?

All SSRI's are crap for anxiety and that's all there is to it. I truly believe that if somebody thinks these medications actually help anxiety, their anxiety probably isn't even bad enough to be treated with medications.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

It's not only SSRI's that didn't work for him, not even a bit, they just don't do anything, very believable... 

And that is definitely not "all there is to it", they worked great for me as well as for most other people. Anomalies considering themselves the norm, oh boy!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

"Most other people" is one hell of a stretch. It's common knowledge that these drugs have been studied and multiple times been proven to be no more effective than placebos. This is hardly an anomaly.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I have seen a study in which the conclusion was that the non responders were not depressed enough to benefit from AD-treatment, hardly the same as no better than placebo.

The difference for people who need them is night and day.

It's funny also that the ones shouting "SSRI's don't work" have been on more SSRI's than the people for whom they do work. You would think if they did nothing, you aren't going to continue trying until you arrive at number 6 such as your friend here apparently did


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Inshallah said:


> I have seen a study in which the conclusion was that the non responders were not depressed enough to benefit from AD-treatment, hardly the same as no better than placebo.
> 
> The difference for people who need them is night and day.
> 
> It's funny also that the ones shouting "SSRI's don't work" have been on more SSRI's than the people for whom they do work. You would think if they did nothing, you aren't going to continue trying until you arrive at number 6 such as your friend here apparently did


I'm not arguing whether they work for depression or not. The title of this thread is "celexa or cymbalta for *anxiety*". I've never been depressed so i wouldn't know if they actually helped for depression or not.
After my own experiences with them, and from reading other peoples experiences on this forum, they do squat for anxiety and probably shouldn't be handed out like candy by doctors to treat something it's not effective for. Whats wrong with trying multiple different ones? How do you think ones comes to the conclusion that they don't work? I've been on seven different SSRIs myself.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I'm not arguing whether they work for depression or not. The title of this thread is "celexa or cymbalta for *anxiety*". I've never been depressed so i wouldn't know if they actually helped for depression or not.
> After my own experiences with them, and from reading other peoples experiences on this forum, they do squat for anxiety and probably shouldn't be handed out like candy by doctors to treat something it's not effective for. Whats wrong with trying multiple different ones? How do you think ones comes to the conclusion that they don't work? I've been on seven different SSRIs myself.


They are less effective for pure anxiety than for depression, of course. But you can't expect to have the more problematic benzo's as first line treament.

I do believe you when you say they didn't do squat for you, but you can't make blanket statements such as "they don't work at all" out of that . For both anxiety and depression, they work great for me and are a massive improvement over being on no med.

The danger in all of this is: people reading your and others personal opinion on them being crap as fact, and they end up not trying a medicine that *may* very well have helped them.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Inshallah said:


> They are less effective for pure anxiety than for depression, of course. *But you can't expect to have the more problematic benzo's as first line treament. *
> 
> I do believe you when you say they didn't do squat for you, but you can't make blanket statements such as "they don't work at all" out of that . For both anxiety and depression, they work great for me and are a massive improvement over being on no med.
> 
> *The danger in all of this is: people reading your and others personal opinion on them being crap as fact, and they end up not trying a medicine that may very well have helped them.*


Yea i hear that about benzos all of the time. I agree, but unfortunately there are doctors who refuse to prescribe them even when all else fails. Those doctors shouldn't be in the mental health profession at all.

Regarding your last statement. I highly doubt this. Anyone who is actually frustrated enough with their anxiety to seek help from a doctor will become familiar with SSRI's and other medications that don't work for them. No half way intelligent person is going to read my opinion about SSRI's and decide not to seek treatment at all.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> No half way intelligent person is going to read my opinion about SSRI's and decide not to seek treatment at all.


Let's hope so


----------

